# What's your experience with dating apps?



## GhostLatte (Nov 22, 2018)

Tinder has been treating me well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2018)

Saw the above recently and was curious myself. Enough to consider making a similar thread asking about perceptions so I will hijack this one.

Anyway surveyed them when a client wanted a dating website made a few years back. Never used them in anger myself and can't see it happening in the foreseeable future -- I am too old these days and even if I was not then real life is better for this sort of thing. I was around to see them rise up and never quite saw why people attached a stigma to them.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 24, 2018)

Scruff is fun, but unless you're fit you're just going to get pictures of things you didn't want to see.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2018)

Met @AtsuNii on one.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 3, 2018)

I like hookup apps a lot. When I first used them, I wondered where they'd been all my life.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 3, 2018)

Heck no. Don't trust it. No matter what.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 4, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Heck no. Don't trust it. No matter what.


What don't you trust?


----------



## mattytrog (Dec 10, 2018)

Dating apps?

Lets see...

Men:
Cheaters
Swingers
Socially Awkward
Closeted gay men
The scammers. Normally from some hellhole banana republic, looking to take advantage of peoples loneliness.

Women:
Cheaters
Nutcase Women.
The fake barbie plastic women. That normally charge.
The Eastern European women. That normally charge. Or are after a visa.
The Asian women. After a visa

Both sexes:
The Too Good To Be True... Will make your dreams come true if you send them some money via Western Union to help them flee the country / violent husband / wife

And inbetween:
You might find a real genuine nice person. Like looking for a needle in a pile of needles.
Or a psychopath who will end up chopping you up and stuffing your body parts in a freezer.

Nutshell:
A minefield. Why people want to put themselves at risk with so many weirdos around is beyond me. Especially with this apparent rape culture.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2018)

Never been into them. The second time I downloaded tinder to use it seriously I found a girl who went to school with me and we chatted for a while (I like to think that we liked each other and that it wasn't just out of curiosity but it doesn't matter). After some hours she sent me her phone number (I didn't ask it) and she invited me to have some coffee. That's where I panicked. I told her I couldn't go because had to do some stuff and tried to stop talking with her very slowly until she stopped texting me. I eventually regretted it and realised I was a bit "blunt" and haven't used another app in a while (it's been 2 years I think).


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 13, 2018)

Good way to get a disease.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2018)

I've never tried Tinder before, I downloaded the app but never used it. HelloTalk has worked for me. It's a language exchange app not a dating app, but given that you meet people of the opposite gender on the app romance does occasionally happen. Only use this app if you're actually learning a foreign language; guys who use this app solely to meet girls don't get very far.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 14, 2018)

I tried for a short period of time and just mostly ended up getting hit on by guys who saw me as a fetish and ignored the fact that I wasn't looking for guys.
Although, I should note that was actually just a furry site's app designed for everything from dating to friends and there was no filter. So I guess I kind of walked into my own problem on that one.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 28, 2019)

most are garbage I  tend to try dating chatrooms rather than apps or IMVU


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 28, 2019)

There's a lot of ghosting, a lot of spam, and a lot of people looking for the hottest person to find them attractive.

I use tinder and bumble with not much success.

I'm also fairly picky, and swipe no on most people. I only want what I want, not a "good enough". Those I do match with tend to ghost on me or I forget to respond quickly because of school.

I'm  ̶3̶3̶0̶0̶9̶8̶  33 solar years, but look 25. People my age think I'm too young, people younger think I'm too old. And here I thought a young face would help when I got older.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 28, 2019)

A lot of spam bots, fake accounts.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2019)

I used to use PoF, OkC, Tinder, etc, but now I find it easier to just talk to women randomly. Online personas are *nice* if you never meet the person--I'd rather cash u ousside (how bow dah), no makeup, no coffee, pissed off, with a resting bitch face after you just farted and hoped no one would walk by.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 28, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I used to use PoF, OkC, Tinder, etc, but now I find it easier to just talk to women randomly. Online personas are *nice* if you never meet the person--I'd rather cash u ousside (how bow dah), no makeup, no coffee, pissed off, with a resting bitch face after you just farted and hoped no one would walk by.



Except POF is all bots now, real female is just ignoring guys, I had a friend bitch about that he gotten ignored.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2019)

Hayato213 said:


> guys, I had a friend bitch



It does happen, but I've noticed if the picture looks too good, it's a dude in Nigeria. 

Granted, if you're going around stalking women, asking for a beej in the first message, you have no picture, etc, you've got about .09% of a chance that you'll even get your page viewed by the person you messaged. 

Of course, could it be that your friend isn't someone women want in a partner in your area? Women have preferences.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 5, 2019)

I've found two girlfriends on Tinder, but that's really the extent of my internet dating life. I never get very many matches and typically the ones I do get, don't really talk much or just unmatch with me within minutes. It's really not that easy. I've been using Tinder for, maybe about over a year.


EDIT: I've also never had a hookup, the idea of it just seems strange but if the opportunity came up I'd probably be willing to try.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 5, 2019)

I had a joke account on Tinder once, roleplaying as a skeleton. Whenever I'd get a match, I would say nothing and just exchange skeleton GIFs with the person until they stopped responding. I got bored in a couple of weeks though, so I stopped.
I remember a girl who would always keep sending skeleton GIFs back... maybe I should've talked to her.
Welp, I was underage at the time anyway (not by a lot, I was 17, but still).


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2019)

Tried OkC for a few weeks. Didn't get any hookups. Tried some other app but kept getting hit on by gay dudes (like the attention but can't reciprocate the feelings), dropped the idea of dating apps altogether. I'm not into dating or short-term hookups. Also I'm pretty picky, would rather be alone than with someone I'm not crazy for. Not completely against having a relationship, though. I would be more interested in apps that pushed for longer-term relationships with slow buildup.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 6, 2019)

mattytrog said:


> Men:
> The scammers. Normally from some hellhole banana republic, looking to take advantage of peoples loneliness.


Why is this not also under women?


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Why is this not also under women?


Because that's implicit. Huehuehue


----------



## ginger_man (Feb 6, 2019)

My friend has found a girlfriend through the Tinder. She is from another country, and English is not her native language, so it's hard for them to communicate sometimes. And yes, she comes to visit him several times a year, so there's not so many time they can spend together.


----------



## mattytrog (Feb 6, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Why is this not also under women?


See many women Nigerian scammers do you?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

UnwantedFortune said:


> strange but



Keep thinking like that and it'll happen....but I read your future for fun...your one-night stand is the person you want in your life, but they're going to break your heart.





mattytrog said:


> any women Nigerian



You would only know her by the titty, good luck getting that picture.





Keep in mind, the tit might be a Nigerian scam itself....they're probably just a C-cup.


----------



## mattytrog (Feb 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Keep thinking like that and it'll happen....but I read your future for fun...your one-night stand is the person you want in your life, but they're going to break your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Childrens face-painting parties are pretty extreme there!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

mattytrog said:


> ties are pretty



Nah, that's what they do with the money they scam for.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 7, 2019)

I've never met anyone from Tinder, dated a few girls from Plenty of Fish but they were all nuts.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> nuts.



Well, I'll be honest, if your profile pic is actually you, you were bound to attract some cashews & almonds. *Sunglasses*..*inside the house? *You wild guy.

Seriously, attraction is a funny thing. 

Have you tried dating worldwide? You'd probably meet some f u n American women.


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, I'll be honest, if your profile pic is actually you, you were bound to attract some cashews & almonds. *Sunglasses*..*inside the house? *You wild guy.
> 
> Seriously, attraction is a funny thing.
> 
> Have you tried dating worldwide? You'd probably meet some f u n American women.



I don't tend to wear sunglasses in the house, they were just for the picture.

Most girls tend to avoid me nowadays because I'm a single parent, apparently that's a huge turn off for girls these days.


----------



## mattytrog (Feb 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, I'll be honest, if your profile pic is actually you, you were bound to attract some cashews & almonds. *Sunglasses*..*inside the house? *You wild guy.
> 
> Seriously, attraction is a funny thing.
> 
> Have you tried dating worldwide? You'd probably meet some f u n American women.


Sunglasses in the house?

Thats nothing...

I put the bins out on Monday stark bollock naked.

And when I say naked, I mean... dressed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2019)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> Most girls tend to avoid me nowadays because I'm a single parent, apparently that's a huge turn off for girls these days.



And yet there are many articles telling me that if I don't go for the single mothers that I am some flavour of bigot or something.

Better double standards than none at all I guess.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

xBleedingSoulx said:


> asses in the house



I hope you wouldn't......but wearing sunglasses in the house will be a thing in the future.

I'm still going to point you toward American women. Check out Washington, New York, New Jersey, California, Connecticut, and a random state; see if you click with any women.




mattytrog said:


> asses in the house?



I live in America--we have people that shit in garbage cans in public while children walk to school.

You'd have to step pretty low to shock me....like....separating your trash and recyclables by weight and order of disposal.
---------


FAST6191 said:


> I am some flavour of big


View attachment 157286
That's a flavor.

Seriously, I think that's more of a "shaming" thing. Who the hell is writing those articles? Single mothers?

Nothing against single mothers, but if someone seriously likened skipping a date with a single mother to being a bigot, they probably got turned down for a date and had the "_power"_ to do a little more than blog about it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 7, 2019)

I wouldn’t trust dating companies with my personal information.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 7, 2019)

It hasn't been great for me... But yes, you can get easy and free sex out of them. 

Not what you're looking for but hey it's there.

Lovewise tho... Not everyone is looking for that.


----------



## McBing (Feb 7, 2019)

I actually met my wife with the help of a dating app


----------



## leon315 (Feb 7, 2019)

THAT'S WEIRD THO, i tried tinder once and i can't find anyone close to me in less than 20km, maybe all those people who live in my small town are either too old or too satisfied about their private life to use it.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

leon315 said:


> either too old



But you're 119....and you wouldn't lie about your age when you joined this site....right?


----

you get a free pic.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 7, 2019)

leon315 said:


> THAT'S WEIRD THO, i tried tinder once and i can't find anyone close to me in less than 20km, maybe all those people who live in my small town are either too old or too satisfied about their private life to use it.



I have the same issue around here, though it may be because I also don't live anywhere near town. lol


----------



## xpoverzion (Feb 7, 2019)

Dating apps are great for promiscuous sex and getting stds.  Otherwise, they work pretty well.


----------



## Nova6677 (Feb 8, 2019)

i used Tinder once and got a whole one match. She turned out to be a she-demon and nearly ate my left hand. But the app was just dandy.



Hayato213 said:


> A lot of spam bots, fake accounts.



I wish my she-demon girlfriend was a spam bot!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2019)

UnwantedFortune said:


> I have the same issue around here, though it may be because I also don't live anywhere near town. lol


You must be trying the wrong ones.

I accidentally left adblock off once and it turned out there are dozens of Russian millionaire women in the little village of maybe 200 people a few km from here that would be into me.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 8, 2019)

Nova6677 said:


> a she-demon and nearly ate my left hand.



Did she eat your pre-kids?


----------



## Nova6677 (Feb 8, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Did she eat your pre-kids?



I did not trust her with my genetic information. She might have brought them to hell and converted them into greasy little hobgoblins.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 8, 2019)

Nova6677 said:


> brought them to hell



In the dating game, I've learned: keep Wet Wipes or Neutrogena makeup-remover. It'll combat: stinky dick, knob slob, you-got-something-white-on-your-face, but does nothing against herpaghonnasyphilaids+.


----------



## Nova6677 (Feb 8, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> aids+











please no


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 8, 2019)

Nova6677 said:


> lease no



I mean.....you do have to ask about these things. On the good side: I had a woman give me HPV (she was honest after we started dating--she was afraid I'd leave her if I knew she was "damaged goods"; TL;DR men who have a good immune system can get over HPV, like a cold. 

So get out there and fuck everything raw.


----------



## Nova6677 (Feb 8, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> ing



I refuse to eat chicken or pussy if it's cooked.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 8, 2019)

Hayato213 said:


> Except POF is all bots now, real female is just ignoring guys, I had a friend bitch about that he gotten ignored.



Your friend might be r/niceguys material lol


----------



## fiis (Feb 8, 2019)

I get zero play on tinder, rarely on bumble, non stop on Hinge (same profile). Tinder gives me zero people I'm attracted to, their algorithm really doesn't work for me. bumble is a bit better than tinder. Hinge is where its at for me. Currently on 50+ likes I have to sift through (I've neglected it for the past 2-3 weeks).


----------



## mariopepper (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a lot of experience with dating apps. I tried to find a girl using Tinder, Bado and other applications. Later, I started using dating sites, even foreign ones. And finally, I managed to find the girl of my dreams, although I already began to doubt the soundness of my searches, but everything turned out great. Look at this web-site if you are still interested in dating. I hope you will succeed in this


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 8, 2019)

mariopepper said:


> you will succ





Ukraine is number 7.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

WilliG said:


> All these dating apps and websites are really great option for single people.



While I will stop short of stigmatising them, and can certainly see them serving some purpose, I hesitate to go that far. I would say they are a lazy method and the results match that, and the concepts that work well there and that they promote (consciously or otherwise) with regards to socialising are maybe not ideal. It might be that there is a way (internet certainly does wonders for a lot of things as far as selling stuff and finding people with rare and hard to come by interests) but the fire and forget/shotgun into the dark approach presently favoured lacks something. On the other hand having been in bars and clubs... I am glad they are on the way out.


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

Not fond of “generic” dating apps myself like Tinder or such which are generally purported to be filled to the brim with bots and generally not so nice individuals... would rather stay away from things like that myself.

Am a bisexual male in a quite odd disposition. Mainly into MtF transgenders or feminine-looking males (the latter of which possibly I fall into), not so much into cisgender females.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Apr 7, 2019)

I tried Tinder once, and put likes on a bunch of people locally and didn't ever use it again. It is awkward knowing there is just a profile of me floating out there that locals can see, and now occasionally I wonder when I interact with a girl in public if they seen it or I liked them on the app, like once I was at the dentist, and I just got this strange vibe from one of the assistance that she was being extra friendly due to that.

I know someone that use IMVU or whatever it is, they use it pretty recklessly, and it consumes a huge part of there life in way that doesn't seem very positive, they are pretty much in a relationship with the app itself rather than any single person they've met on it.

It does come off like there is a ton of low hanging fruit within these apps, I just haven't been able to bring myself to using one enough to acquire any of it.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

Man I really am getting old 

Wouldn’t touch a dating app with a ten foot pole. I like the old way of doing things. You know, meeting people and talking to them face-to-face.

Yeah you’ll meet some complete cockwombles. But you’ll also meet really nice people and everything in-between.

It’s all part of the, well, what used to be the human experience. I love just chatting to people wherever.
Coffee shop (actually, any shop. I’ve been known to strike up a conversation with sales people and other customers, just because), bar, on the street, wherever.

Well, I don’t do it for dating purposes anymore of course, I’m married. But I still like chatting to people, that’ll never change.
Hell, my friend and I started a party in the middle of Edinburgh between nightclubs. Just got talking to a busker, asked him to play some songs we liked, started dancing. Within 20 minutes we had at least 80 people joining in. Went on for nearly an hour, ended up with a massive crowd of people just joining in dancing and chatting to each other, passing joints and drinks around (except for one weird guy who stood over in the corner the whole time and just watched??).

Busker said it was the best gig he’d ever done 
Beats any dating app as far as I’m concerned. But then, I’m an oldie compared to most of you


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2019)

Full of scary people. Even on the tamer sites.
Weird witch chick wanted me to grope her G cup tits because I had a copy of Hyrule Warriors and she didn't.

I also became an OK Cupid mod once and quit for my sanity.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 14, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Full of scary people. Even on the tamer sites.
> Weird witch chick wanted me to grope her G cup tits because I had a copy of Hyrule Warriors and she didn't.
> 
> I also became an OK Cupid mod once and quit for my sanity.



I’ve heard some weird shit in my time, things I’d worry about ever saying, let alone putting down in type. 

But that is one weird reason for tit groping


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I’ve heard some weird shit in my time, things I’d worry about ever saying, let alone putting down in type.
> 
> But that is one weird reason for tit groping


When I was mod, there was this one user who had like 30 photos of his urine and feces.
How the system worked, was you'd go into the mod panel and youd be shown a flagged photo to take a majority vote on, then onto the next, one at a time. You couldn't just go onto a profile and click ban for weird excrement fetish and forget about him. It was awful, we had waves of his literal crap for days.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 14, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> When I was mod, there was this one user who had like 30 photos of his urine and feces.
> How the system worked, was you'd go into the mod panel and youd be shown a flagged photo to take a majority vote on, then onto the next, one at a time. You couldn't just go onto a profile and click ban for weird excrement fetish and forget about him. It was awful, we had waves of his literal crap for days.



Aw man that’s just grotty. I know there are people in the world into scat and all sorts, but ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Dinoduck (Apr 26, 2019)

I prefer old fashioned ways.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 27, 2019)

I decided to try just by curiosity:

*Happn*
I tried Happn for 1 month. It's based on people you meet (crossing within 250m radius).
I preferred this app because I see a lot of people everyday and I wanted to see if I ever met people who are looking for someone without me knowing they were. I could engage conversation more easily.
Also, it didn't require a facebook account to register, which I don't have.

Result after 2 month : 
I talked to nobody. no match.
the app shows me lot of people I'm sure are not even from my town (russian bots!). scanning GPS apps are probably used to meet and scam the entire world's users.
The very few people I know are from my town (based on pictures), never matched me back, so we can't talk together.
The page description lets you put some pictures, link to your instagram and Spotify account to list your recent activity, but it's not mandatory. You can also manually add music selection without having a spotify account!
The profile description area is size limited and you can't say a lot.

50% bots
10% my town (1 person met IRL randomly after that, I recognized her but we didn't talk)
30% bug or fakes GPS, from other town/countries
10% unknown, random pictures (flower, lake, etc.)

result: I'm still checking it regularly to see if I know someone. I'm keeping it, I never know, maybe I'll get a match or someone I want to meet one day.
Though, app comments on the store are all bad : you need to pay to talk to someone. I don't know, I didn't have a match yet, so I didn't have that problem.

good: seems to work
bad: fake profile, bots, no match suggested unless you pay. Small user base in small town, less chance to really cross someone else.

Edit : after two months, It's just a gallery of met people. not a dating app. I got no crush or mutual matches to meet or talk to anyway.
I keep it few days and I'll decide what to do.

*Madly*
Apparently it's a new app.
it's based on personal questions and you get a % or match based on other's answers.
Once you find someone you want to talk to, you send a "game" (using credit points yo can buy with real money) to that person and she has to answer some of your own questions to see if she matches your personality and daylife habits.
Didn't require a facebook account to register, but used a facebook's sms system (account kit) for users without one. it's like a hidden facebook account without user's interaction, based on your phone number.
The profile description area is even smaller than Happn.

result after 1 month:
I talked to nobody. no match.
There's nobody in a 100km radius around my town.
The apps is too knew and unknown? not enough users my age (40). most users are 18-30.

100% real profile?
100-200km radius to find some people, not a chance we ever meet.
the concept is nice, questions are from wide range of subjects (every day life, to sport, movies, sex, game, fashion, etc.). too bad you can't see other's answers before having a match nor really have an option to answer all existing questions without launching a game with someone else.

Having the option to answer all existing questions would have a better match making rank.
moving range to 200km, and answering more questions, I find my match is around 10-30% with most people, I really am not likable.

good : no fake profile (apparently); and credits refill automatically with time ! or by watching ads (or paying).
bad : nobody to meet in small towns, questions are 50% nerd and flix and 50% weird. always the same returning questions.

Edit: After 2 month:
No profiles available at all below 100km. useless. no patch, not profile.
Result : I deleted the app.


*Tinder*
I'm curious about tinder, as that's the most known app.
but I'm feeling it's based on one night stand only, not really meeting people for interesting reason.
I'm also curious to see if people would want to know me, but I suppose lot of users are just saying "yes" to all the profiles, not really caring if they like or not, not even looking at the picture.
So, I'll probably match with someone, but is it really what I want? But I feel like this is the place with most real users, less scam and fake account.
I only hear bad thing about their database and privacy though.

are there any profile and text you can write, or it is only based on pictures?
Do you need facebook to register?
can you re-encounter some users, or it's a one time choice?



And that's all for "free for men" apps?
ah, there's maybe plenty of fish? but it's not really known for non english countries.


*OVS (On va sortir) / Meet up*
Hey, I also tried the friendly Meet up style sites.
I did 10-15 meetups so far. but my town has really few interesting things to do.
Most suggestions are Hiking, and that's from old people not working anymore, and making meetup in week days.

result after 4 years:
I met few people from my age that way. that's only friendly attempt, and that's what I'm looking for.
I kept in touch with one girl from this site for 2 years now, we now see each others from time to time (cinema, concerts, events, coffee, etc.)

The best thing is that you don't have to ask or match and get rejected.
you just go and meet people IRL ! they can't say no 

Problem is : my town is small, the site is not well known, the people's age is high. There's rarely anything to do from september to june but hiking....
most active town is 30-50Km away. I never go that far.



*Edit:*
Here some additional review 

*Tinder*
I couldn't even register !
It asks either a facebook account, or your phone number.
I wouldn't trust giving my phone number to the company, they have a bad reputation, and I dont want them to sell my number or receive ads.
I don't have a facebook account, and don't plan to.
I tried the in-app Tinder "create account" to make a fake facebook account, and it let's you create one, then asks for mail verification, then it sends you to facebook website which asks for a phone number too ! I stopped there. it was a fake account; with throw-away email, I won't give any more of my time to that app.

Result:
No easy to register method.
Couldn't test it.


*OkCupid*
Ahhh, at least one app/website which looks legit !
This is what all others should be.

OkCupid is completely free, and you don't need to pay or see ads to contact or talk to someone else.
you can browse other profiles as you want based on your current location (GPS, if you want) or based on any other town and perimeter (up to 200km around it), and ALL the world is available.

the website is also a match ranking based on questions and %, except (unlike Maddly) there are hundeds of different questions with specific life choices, and you both can answer them all, and see all other's answers too !
now the % rank make sense.

The profile's description size is unlimited and even accept links and uploaded pictures.

The site is also the first I see which has soooo much precision about sexuality (straight, monogamous or not, pansexual, demisexual, asexual, etc.)  and self definition (whether you feel like a guy, a girl, both, neither, if you want to be called he/she/they, etc.), and of course the search engine takes that in account.

The real big down side is that it's english only, and it automatically limits the number of users in non-english countries.
Same as with all other apps : it's kind of empty in my town....
I start seeing people at 30km (not bad compared to other apps).


result after 1 week
I answered more than 700 questions, which I can compare both in match %, and individually on each profile (which are strangely high, always 70% to 99%). I can even compare the personal comments you can add on each answer to explain your choice.
I still didn't talk to anyone, my town is not very big. But I think this one is the best option to meet someone if you look for a free and serious apps.
I tried to contact someone, who blocked me (I don't blame her, when you see my face that's probably what you want to do right away). Should try different approach next time. maybe before I don't see anyone else (they are all disappearing one by one on the "search near me" page, by dis-matching me I suppose, swipe left, you know)

Good : fully free, no ads, user centered free speech, both apps and website are sync in real time, real and easy worldwide search engine, and good privacy (no phone number or facebook link required).
Bad : english only. might be the only cons I see for now. like all other dating site, there are scam accounts. I didn't had to worry about it (yet).

result after 1 month
Same as all other apps and website I tried : nobody ever talk to me ! (not that it surprises me)
I tried make the first move with 2 people, and got one immediate block/ban, and one ignore.

very few people around my town.
surprisingly, I found a woman who has almost perfect match with me, almost 800 identical, 100 disagree, and 100 unanswered over 1000 questions.
She has the same tastes in almost every subjects (tvshows, anime, etc.)
though, she lives at 2000km ? different country.
I still sent a message just for fun to talk about our exceptional match rate (90%+), but even if I still secretly expected an answer, I knew it'll never reach her, people can just choose to "kick/ban" a profile before reading any sent messages.

Too bad she wasn't in my country, even less near my town.
It seems women in my region are all anti-gaming, anti-series, anti-music, anti-geek.
Though, it might not have change anything, even if in the same town, the message would have not been seen.

What I find really hypocritical is that most women's profile says "send me a message, I can't see likes" and "contact me, I don't bite, promise!" but then never reply.
that's just not respectful and a lie, they want to meet and talk to people but don't allow people to talk.
I guess that's the website feature's fault : before seeing the received message, you have to "like or dislike?" the profile in your notification tab. if you dislike, you don't even know the user sent you a message....
Of course everyone will dislike my profile right away, seeing my face....

Oh, I actually got "someone messaged you" notification, but didn't tell me who. I probably banned her profile without ever knowing who it was cause I never got a message from the one I liked (in the swipe left/right selection).

Edit : 
I found someone who matches all my own situation : geek, very shy, like video games, tv series, etc.
only issue is she lives 1000km away from me (700miles?)
I wrote to her, and she replied!
We have lot of common things, but didn't talk much. only once. I might try to talk to her again, and I hope she could maybe ends up as a new friend 
Too bad we are not living in the same area, really... I wish I had friends to share my life with, not only on internet.

*Comparison Result*

So, OkCupid seems to be the current best choice of dating app for the way it's managed. free, lot of people (specially lot of women! more than men), lot of choices for their search engine and most importantly freedom of speech and orientation. people are all very open.
their anti scam system which force the others to also like you to allows you to communicate is a little too harsh, but seems to work well.
its most problematic element is that it's english only, so it's not well known if you live in a non english country.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 16, 2019)

My problem is that I'm into bdsm, and the average Belgian (fleming) woman is retarded prishy (it's as if nuns do the education). So my experiences with okcupid were just a confirmation than anything controversial.

There weren't that many profiles from my region. Spent perhaps half an afternoon browsing all of them, and even with only that and the region as criteria, I came up at none. And by comparison : there were a handful of women in the Netherlands. So they exist, but also out of the region (I already had a girlfriend from the Netherlands... Finding a girlfriend closer to home was the reason I tried it). 

Oh and... As far as bdsm goes, you can split Erm roughly into two groups. Those who see it as a cute serial extra spice, and those who really need it. I'm unfortunately in that second group.
I could date girls who aren't into it (or see it as an extra), but it would work out as well as a gay person dating the other sex:not at all.

The plus side to this situation is that I had no excuse to hide behind my pc. I just scoured all gatherings and meetings there were in the regio (still not much), and found a girlfriend that way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2019)

Curious.

Back when it was dating sites and not hook up apps (which I will again remind people the social commentators of the time decided would never work for straight people) they would look at the failures such things had in Europe where they were roaring successes in the US and find that there were too few people in Europe by virtue of the language and travel barriers. You see similar things where the likes of Amazon and Ebay have failed to penetrate as deeply into the non English markets.

I wonder then if you have particular needs that there are effectively too few people in general. I am hesitant to go with social norms - I don't know Belgium, or indeed the Dutch speaking regions, as well as some places but it seems to be about as religiously unaffiliated as the other non Catholic countries, teen pregnancies are lower than a lot of places but far from absent, laws regarding porn are pretty lax as far as these things go, at the same time marriage ages are quite high (some say 27 for first)... none of which speak to a puritanical streak. More anecdotally then none of the times I knocked about in Belgium or with Belgians did I note anything there, though that would probably be more the nature of anecdotes -- most of that would have been bikers or rock/metal and inhibitions are generally noted as being lower among that set. Similarly as a favourite song once said "I can't be tied down with a girl that wants me tied up" so I was not exactly looking there, and if communication is key there then the last thing I need to do it flub my Dutch.


----------



## evil goober (Jun 17, 2019)

I used one before got one response that said she was a big fat cow and needed to be milked scared me from using anymore dating apps think it was pof.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2019)

evil goober said:


> I used one before got one response that said she was a big fat cow and needed to be milked scared me from using anymore dating apps think it was pof.


If you are indeed 38 then are you telling us in the entire time you have been around and presumably doing bars, clubs, festivals and whatnot that you have never had a worse experience than that? I would typically expect to have a more traumatising event in line to go into somewhere.


----------



## StuartV (Oct 27, 2020)

> I used one before got one response that said she was a big fat cow and needed to be milked scared me from using anymore dating apps think it was pof.


That's true, I meet some of them and it was scary as hell. Unfortunately dating apps attract many weird people. But there are some advantages in such applications too. Personally, I found some mates there for hookups. I don't really believe that dating apps like Tinder or other will give a meaningful relationship but I don't search it now. Taking into the account that I am not really going out at the moment, I receive from dating app all that I need, a little communication and sex dates. So, if you want the same I suggest you at least to try.


----------



## MMX (May 5, 2021)

ever since I lost my virginity (with 35) it made me realize the whole hullaballoo around sex and that I was overthinking it too much and it took a lot of burden off of me when it finally happened. 
As virgin I was on the verge of trying one of these apps, installed one but never used it.
Had a profile on a mail-order bride site but you had to pay to see what the woman wrote, which I never did.
And no it wasn't about money it's just that nowadays it's hard if you're very shy.

It's silly but women have much more interest in me now, I guess confidence is the main attraction for women not your profile pic or how funny your bio is. But I don't care, don't make the pursuit of men/women or pleasure your main goal.


----------



## Brian_90Web (May 12, 2021)

Previously, I didn't believe in dating sites. And I thought that finding a normal girl is simply unrealistic. It all depends on both partners and their common goals.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (May 13, 2021)

Where's the multidimensional dating app for meeting different reality versions of yourself? That's what I want.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> Where's the multidimensional dating app for meeting different reality versions of yourself? That's what I want.


Much like The Terminator is a film warning of the dangers of AI we have this to serve as a film for the perils of interdimensional travel


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I tried for a short period of time and just mostly ended up getting hit on by guys who saw me as a fetish and ignored the fact that I wasn't looking for guys.
> Although, I should note that was actually just a furry site's app designed for everything from dating to friends and there was no filter. So I guess I kind of walked into my own problem on that one.


3 years later follow-up, even actual dating apps just ended up with mostly guys who saw me as a fetish, so I stopped using them. Shortly after I stopped using them, I reconnected with an old friend and she's my wife now.


----------



## leon315 (May 13, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> Tinder has been treating me well.


I tried Tinder, but no one around me even use it.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2021)

leon315 said:


> I tried Tinder, but no one around me even use it.


You could always get in the van


----------



## leon315 (May 13, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> You could always get in the van


I am the GUY WITH VAN. i tried but no one ever hooked in


----------



## Vila_ (May 15, 2021)

who would've thought that one day I would be getting dating advice from a console hacking forum... life can be weird indeed.


----------



## RobXcore (May 15, 2021)

My body insecurities hinder me to use dating apps. I do pretty well IRL tho.


----------



## BobCh (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm not registered on any of dating site. However, if I decide to, I'll go on some of new hook up websites. Tinder is the most known, but I believe it's not the best. I consider visiting first gay hookup site is better then Tinder. Many friends of mine don't succeed there or were scammed. There are plenty of other dating services nowadays, so I would try sth new.


----------

